# sort_table.js HTML-Tabelle direkt sortiert anzeigen lassen



## Cheew (2. Apr 2011)

Hi

Ich habe nach dieser Anleitung meine HTML Tabelle sortierbar gemacht. Also sort_table.js und ltrim.js runtergeladen und



```
<script type="text/javascript" src="ltrim.js"></script>

<script type="text/javascript" src="sort_table.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" >

window.onload = function() {

	SortTable.init();

}

</script>
```

in den Header geschrieben und


```
<script type="text/javascript" >

window.onload = function() {

	SortTable.init();

}

</script>
```

direkt vor die Tabelle. Das hat auch geklappt...

Nuuuur jetzt möchte ich dass die Tabelle direkt beim anzeigen sortiert ist. Die in der Anleitung beschriebene Methode dafür funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht


```
SortTable.init().forEach(function(el) {

el.sort(meinespalte); 

}

);
```

Hab alles versucht. Den Code alleine vor die Tabelle, hinter der Tabelle, mit/ohne

```
<script type="text/javascript" >

window.onload = function() {

	SortTable.init();

}

</script>
```
und sogar aus beiden einen Hybridcode gebastelt aber nichts hat funktioniert  Wooo muss man das hinschreiben?

MfG


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Apr 2011)

Ich habe deinen Beitrag mal hier her verschoben. Warum?
http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html

Aber das macht nichts, es gibt hier auch Leute, die sich mit Javascript auskennen.


----------



## Cheew (2. Apr 2011)

Sowas... Der erste Thread und schon ein Faupax :autsch:
Aber du hast Recht das Forum passt besser! Und ja der Code ist eigentlich Javascript in PHP und kein Java..


----------



## fastjack (2. Apr 2011)

hä? nach Deinem Link und Deiner Programmierung ist das alles JavaScript, kein PHP.

Ich schätze mal das el


```
SortTable.init().forEach(function(el) {
```

nicht das gewünschte Element ist, bzw. nicht gefunden wird. Versuch dir mal ausgeben zu lassen, was el zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist.


----------



## Cheew (2. Apr 2011)

Hallo fastjack

Ja das ist mir dann auch klar geworden... Sorry dass ich euer Forum mit javascript Fragen belästige habe.

Das Problem war Wordpress das den Code nicht richtig gelesen hat.

MfG


----------



## fastjack (2. Apr 2011)

ahso, das ist ja keine Belästigung. Ich denke trotzdem das el nicht das richtige Relement referenziert hatte.


----------

